# Questions about our new Malshi



## bluepickle (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi! I just joined and posted an introduction, but I'd love some advice on housetraining our 5 month old Murray. He is a sweet, sweet puppy but the training is not sticking at all yet. It's only been 3 days and he is in a new environment, but I want to be sure this is normal. We take him out OFTEN, yet he has a very active bladder. Within 15 minutes of going outside, he will go again inside. He seems to have no qualms about peeing in his crate either. I've read Malshis are hard to potty-train, but I didn't think it was normal to casually pee in their own crates. 

While on a walk last night, though he had just peed in our yard 5 minutes before, he peed as he was walking in the street. He walked a bit slower, but otherwise he just trotted along while leaving a full bladder stream of pee. He's 12 lbs...how is his bladder filling up so quickly? 

We did take him to the vet the first day he was here and had him de-wormed (he had tapeworm) and the vet said he seemed very healthy otherwise. Though he was flea-free when he arrived, he has very quickly picked up fleas from our yard somehow and we will frontline him today. 

That's everything pertinent I can think of. Any thoughts? I'm hoping to hear that it's all very normal and that he'll catch on eventually.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

At 5 months of age and in a new environment, it is very reasonable to anticipate some potty issues. Our Bella went about every 15 minutes or so (sometimes even less if she was playing). The other things to consider are 1 - feeding schedule 2 - the meds from the tapeworm. This little one has just been introduced to a whole new life. Patience and anticipating his needs will be the keys to success. Also getting him on a consistant schedule to help him learn what to expect. Hope you'll search past threads as there are tons of great posts about just this  . Best wishes....and welcome!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Playing puppies can urinate every 15-20 minutes. It may help to set a timer for you to take him out again. 

That said the urinating on the move seems excessive. What color is his urine? It may be worth having a urine sample checked at the vet just to be sure nothing is going on. 

Here's an article to help you get on the potty training fast track:
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi ..walk murray after a meal ,so as to get him use to going toilet at this time ,
Most male dogs want to pee in side ,and mark the home ,you can put a pee pad were he tends to pee and gradualy move it out side , take it slowly one step at a time 
good luck .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think that's just male dogs. Lady would hold it until she had to go, but Bailey will pee constantly. He can hold it for 8-9 hours at night and is completely housebroken (both pads indoors and outside), but he will still run to his pad every time he has a drink of water, etc.

Is Murray lifting his leg? That's marking his territory and is different than having to empty his bladder.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My male dogs always peed more often than the females. Hardy used to leave a stream from the pee pd to the floor when he was younger. He checked out OK at the vet. He was so impatient that he would move along, instead of finishing his peeing on the pad. Now that he's past a year old, he doesn't do it anymore. Treats and praise are what I used to train mine. lLOTS of treats and praise!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is he neutered? Maybe he is just marking & neutering would help w/that little issue.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi again! Murray may be potting in his create be he was probably created so much that he couldn’t hold anymore which started the behavior for him not having an issue with potting in the create. Typically, dogs don’t potty in there creates. Establishing a schedule is very important. The key ingredient in potty training is consistency. You will also need to have patience. If you're consistent and patient then the potty training will go a lot quicker. When Murray goes potty where you want him too, either outside or on a potty pad make sure he gets a treat right away and lots and lots of praise!! You also want to use a word association like “potty” so when he potties in the right spot, you give him a treat, say “good potty” and praise him. You will also want to use the word “potty” before he goes, like when you are bringing him out to potty say “let’s go potty”, and when you are outside say “okay potty”, and then the “good potty” when he is done (with the treat and praise). He will then have a word association with “potty” and he should know it means going to the bathroom and where the right place to go is. You’ll always want to use positive training. He will get there, don’t worry. It could take a little bit especially given his background. If you need help or have questions, let us know!


----------

